# Win pics!



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I look horribly fat, but...WIN PICS!



















We are at 7 points with one major, entirely owner handled


----------



## Contrary (Jun 12, 2013)

You and your dog are beautiful! Congratulations!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

YA!!!! It's a magical day when the win photos arrive


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Yay!!

You do not look one bit fat. 

I feel like I say this in all your threads but I LOVE YOUR DOG. Second pic in particular just seems to radiate so much pride.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Second pic in particular just seems to radiate so much pride.


It's only my second BOB with a GSD. My first was actually with an import bitch.

Actually, we had a TON of ringside support when we went into group, and that meant a lot to me....because I knew none of those people personally (save one Aussie friend). People genuinely loved Wesson. I even had people coming up to me the next day to tell me how stunning she was.

We have a couple more shows before the national....I am stoked! I'm REALLY hoping to get her second major at Canfield.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

those look great!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Great photos!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Beautiful pictures...my favorite is the 2nd one...Congratulations...


----------

